# Arthoscopic PSOAS



## NHAMBLIN010982 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone bill for an Arthroscopic PSOAS tendon repair? or do you have any suggestions for a comparable code if this is an unlisted procedure???


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 28, 2011)

NHAMBLIN010982 said:


> Does anyone bill for an Arthroscopic PSOAS tendon repair? or do you have any suggestions for a comparable code if this is an unlisted procedure???



unlisted 29999 - compare to 27380 or maybe 27385..


----------

